

Does better coffee mean a better company? - datasmash
http://blog.codejobs.io/post/95672351561/does-better-coffee-make-a-better-company

======
cauterized
If that's one of the 10 most appealing things you can come up with about
working for your company, I don't want to work there.

The same goes for ping-pong.

Besides, it's been years since I walked into an office that didn't have a
coffee machine. Coffee is at most a couple hundred dollars of initial
investment for a machine plus pennies per day for a decent roast. Free coffee
should go without saying.

------
forca
I don't believe so. I once worked for a startup that offered not only coffee,
but allowed beer as well. On the weekends at night, engineers would be having
beers and smoking. Productivity was OK, and the owners meant well, but the
culture sucked because they hired anyone who could do the job, rather than
tailor their workforce. No one clicked. I left a year later to work for a
major company.

